# NEW YEAR's BASH



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

As alot of you know, when my son come's in on leave, I normally have some form of a BASH get together for him and his friends and I obviously invite my friends.

I also rogered up as per Downtime2's request a few months ago to put on awing ding blow outand of course myson is coming in on Dec 30th.

Here's the deal......I will supply the keg (Miller), music,a ham and fried turkey along with rolls and condiments for them and even have a little fire pit in the back. This is an open invitation for the forum but it will be a bring your own if you don't like Miller, bring a dish (if you wish), chips etc and your own bottles/setups. There will be plenty of ice/coolers, cups and of course merriment.

If you don't have a designated driver or the driver enjoy's themselves more than they were supposed to, we'll find a cot, couch or piece of carpet for everyone to "recover". For those that are coming with those intentions, good on ya, give up the keys, have a blast and bring some breakfast items along with bloody mary makings for the after effects.:letsdrink

I've already told a few of the forum members about it but this will give those wanting to come, enough time to plan for sitters and the like.

Just kindof give me and idea of who plans to head up.........replies here are fine for now.

the address is 2443 Crockett St, Cantonment

the house number is 937-6688 and my cell is 380-6184.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds good Scott!! Tobbe or I will be a DD. if not a taxi ride home is not that far.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, we'll be fishing in Port St. Joe. 

have one for us :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds great Scott! Me and Precious have toyed with the idea of spending New Years in the camper.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I could probably find room for the camper.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I definitely need a flop spot. I will not drink and drive. Any Ho-Tales nearby???


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i should beable to stop in for awhile and visit with some old friends.

wade......I'm not 110% sure where crockett is, but i'm about 99% sure its just north of west roberts rd. closest hotel would be right beside interstate 10exit 7 (pine forest road) might want to shoot tunaman a PM because i know his wife stayed at one right there a few weeks ago, and he should beable to tell you what the name of it was.

edit.....nevermind i found it for you wade http://www.hotels-rates.com/hotels_reservations/property/96190/#visited=true&cityID=138


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Crockett is one block west on Roberts from whereRoberts and Pine Forest meet and 2 miles form I-10

You don't need a hotel Wade, we'll find room for you here. To answer you question, the is a Holiday Inn Express 2 miles away at the Pine Forest exit of I-10


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang, I leave town and parties start going down.:doh:reallycrying hahahaha....too bad I won't be able to be there, much good times to all:letsdrink.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I will def. be ther with Ryan and Nicole. I call dibs on the shed out back!

What time on the 30th does he arrive in town? Ryan, Nicole, some friends of ours, and myself were thinking about going to Biloxi for a night on the 30th and i was wondering if Phillip has an early in flight, if he might want to come along. We plan on heading back into town early afternoon on the 31st.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

he's should be in by noon or so on the 30th.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are the hotels. If I go, I might need one.<LI class="current distancesort"><NOBR>Distance</NOBR></LI><LI class=alphasort><NOBR>Alpha</NOBR></LI>
<LI class=vcard id=mqresult-1 style="BACKGROUND: rgb(255,255,255)"><B class="fn org">Budget Inn[/B] <DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>554 E Nine Mile Rd, Pensacola, FL<SPAN class=distance> (1.47 miles away)</DIV><DIV class="tel work">850-477-1990</DIV><UL><LI>Map <LI>Directions To <LI class=last>Directions From </LI>
<UL class=al><LI>Places Nearby <LI class=last style="DISPLAY: inline">Send to Cell </LI>[/list]<DIV class=cat>Category: Hotels & Motels,Inns</DIV><LI class=vcard id=mqresult-2 style="BACKGROUND: rgb(255,255,255)"><B class="fn org">Best Western/Blue Angel Inn[/B] <DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>2390 W Detroit Blvd, Pensacola, FL<SPAN class=distance> (2.03 miles away)</DIV><DIV class="tel work">850-477-7474</DIV><UL><LI>Map <LI>Directions To <LI class=last>Directions From </LI>[/list]<UL class=al><LI>Places Nearby <LI>Website <LI class=last style="DISPLAY: inline">Send to Cell </LI>[/list]<DIV class=cat>Category: Hotels & Motels</DIV><LI class=vcard id=mqresult-3 style="BACKGROUND: rgb(255,255,255)"><B class="fn org">Comfort Inn-Pensacola[/B] <DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>8690 Pine Forest Rd, Pensacola, FL<SPAN class=distance> (2.05 miles away)</DIV><DIV class="tel work">850-476-8989</DIV><UL><LI>Map <LI>Directions To <LI class=last>Directions From </LI>[/list]<UL class=al><LI>Places Nearby <LI>Website <LI class=last style="DISPLAY: inline">Send to Cell </LI>[/list]<DIV class=cat>Category: Hotels & Motels</DIV><LI class=vcard id=mqresult-4 style="BACKGROUND: rgb(255,255,255)"><B class="fn org">Rodeway Inn[/B] <DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>8500 Pine Forest Rd, Pensacola, FL<SPAN class=distance> (2.06 miles away)</DIV><DIV class="tel work">850-477-9150</DIV><UL><LI>Map <LI>Directions To <LI class=last>Directions From </LI>[/list]<UL class=al><LI>Places Nearby <LI class=last style="DISPLAY: inline">Send to Cell </LI>[/list]<DIV class=cat>Category: Hotels & Motels</DIV><LI class=vcard id=mqresult-5 style="BACKGROUND: #f4e9fa"><B class="fn org">Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Suites Pensacola W I-1[/B] <DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>130 Loblolly Lane, Pensacola, FL<SPAN class=distance> (2.07 miles away)</DIV><DIV class="tel work">877-410-6681</DIV><UL><LI>Map <LI>Directions To <LI class=last>Directions From </LI>[/list]<UL class=al><LI>Places Nearby <LI>Website <LI class=last style="DISPLAY: inline">Send to Cell </LI>[/list]<DIV class=cat>Category: Hotels & Motels</DIV><LI class=vcard id=mqresult-6 style="BACKGROUND: rgb(255,255,255)"><B class="fn org">Sleep Inn[/B] <DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>2591 Wilde Lake Blvd, Pensacola, FL<SPAN class=distance> (2.19 miles away)</DIV><DIV class="tel work">850-941-0908</DIV><UL><LI>Map <LI>Directions To <LI class=last>Directions From </LI>[/list]<UL class=al><LI>Places Nearby <LI>Website <LI class=last style="DISPLAY: inline">Send to Cell </LI>[/list]<DIV class=cat>Category: Hotels & Motels</DIV><LI class=vcard id=mqresult-7 style="BACKGROUND: rgb(255,255,255)"><B class="fn org">Microtel Inn[/B] <DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>8001 Lavelle Way, Pensacola, FL<SPAN class=distance> (2.19 miles away)</DIV><DIV class="tel work">850-941-8902</DIV><UL><LI>Map <LI>Directions To <LI class=last>Directions From </LI>[/list]<UL class=al><LI>Places Nearby</LI>[/list]</LI>[/list]


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Mark! I ordered the keg today..........


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

would love to come...just dont know any of ya.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

well, crazyfire, this is a good chance to meet us. this is a great group of people. come on and hang out awhile.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

WELL,,,, I will not be able to make it. :reallycrying:reallycrying

To many on vacation and one cook just quit. I'll be enjoying New Years eve at the Whaf.:banghead:banghead


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Wish I could be there with thePFF gang, always a great time at Scott and Pam'splace. All the best to all in the coming year! :toast :letsparty


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott, me and the mrs wanna drop by (if it's indeed and open invite), sounds like a hoot! What day/time we talking here? New Years eve? Or New Years day..Will let ya know as it gels, and figure out what you need and what to bring..

/r Steve


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

It is a New Years Eve BASHand I figure anytime after 4 PM or so because if I start drinking before that, I don't have a chance of making it to midnight :letsdrink

I've got the turkey, ham, sandwich rolls and chipsalong with plates, cups, silverware and I will pick up the keg (Miller Lite) on the 31st and have plenty of ice and coolers on hand.Heck, I don't even drink keg beer so I need plenty of folks to show and what ever sides or specialties you might want to bring orjust bring your thirst and that's perfectly fine. If someone doesplan on bringing something, might want to post it up so others don't duplicate.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott , me and the wife are headin down to the camper this afternoon/tonight in Gulf Shores so we will be able to come by.

Not sure what yet but will definately bring something, Maybe some fried chicken and drinks?

If anyone wants to holler at me I will have my nextel and wifes cell number is 205-453-5323.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds good Sam! Soda's would probably be great since I've already got a whole spiral ham and fryin' a turkey.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Will do, I will bring a cooler full.


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

I am here at Scotts and staying through Tuesday with him. Looking forward to seeing some old friends and meeting some new at a great party with the Browns and fishing forum members.

James :letsdrink


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I am going to try my best to be there. Wife is out of town. Is there anything I need to bring that is not already spoken for?


----------



## REEL FEISTY (Oct 17, 2007)

Scott said that he was funishing a turkey and a ham with a keg of miller lite and if anyone wanted anything else bring it. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Dammit woud love to make thatone BUT....am on the ambulance all night. Y'all have a good time and hopefully it will also be a quiet one for me.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Scott, where is the food list? i think i will green egg a bunch of chicken wings. did anyone else say that they are bringing them? if so i can bring something else. Tobbe and i plan on being there around 7pm. if there is anything else you need just give me a call.


----------

